# iPad mini retina comme traqueur d'activité?



## doupold (14 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je possède l'ipad mini rétina, et il ne me quitte pas d'un pas, sauf lorsque je vais au lit. Et encore, lorsque je m'endors uniquement.
Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il intègre le co-processeur M7, qui permet sert entre autres de traqueur d'activités.
Connaitriez-vous une application (gratuite ou payante), qui pourrait me permettre d'utiliser ces fonctions de ma tablette, sans avoir à acheter un traqueur dédié?
Merci d'avance!
Doupold


----------



## ipaforalcus (16 Octobre 2014)

Salut,
moi j'aime pas trop les traqueur d'activité j'utilise juste un podomètre, mais ta question m'intéresse aussi, sinon tu sais que tu peux utiliser des apps iPhones sur iPad ? Parce que la plupart des traqueurs doivent être développés pour iPhone je pense et tu veux qu'il soit compatible health kit?


----------

